
USGS says Powder River Basin has 35 years of coal left, not 250 - dredmorbius
http://energyskeptic.com/2020/coal-powder-river-basin-just-40-years-reserves/
======
dredmorbius
Blog is a good summation of several primary sources.

See also

Pitsburgh Post-Gazette:

[https://www.post-
gazette.com/business/powersource/2016/02/23...](https://www.post-
gazette.com/business/powersource/2016/02/23/amid-coal-market-struggles-less-
fuel-worth-mining-in-us-2/stories/201602230172)

AP (via Archive.org):

[https://web.archive.org/web/20160224114219/http://hosted2.ap...](https://web.archive.org/web/20160224114219/http://hosted2.ap.org/APDEFAULT/f70471f764144b2fab526d39972d37b3/Article_2016-02-23-US
--Coal-Shrinking%20Reserves/id-a391a5bc80a6457c9442db69c71f8389)

USGS (PDF):

[http://pubs.usgs.gov/pp/1809/pdf/pp1809.pdf](http://pubs.usgs.gov/pp/1809/pdf/pp1809.pdf)

